# Premiere 2.0 Exportieren geht nicht



## wodi (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 
Also ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage an euch. Ich Arbeite gerade mit Premiere 2.0 oder so und das Problem ist. Ich habe ein Video zusammen geschnitten und habe sehr lange dran gesessen. Und das Problem ist ich kann das Video nicht Exportieren da geht nur Schnittfenster Exportieren.. Was kann das sein oder was soll ich machen?
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## wodi (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo noch mall 
Ich habe die Ganze Zeit sehr viel gelesen und bin jetzt noch mehr verwirt.
Ich frage einfach mal anders. 
Was ist Exportieren Und was ist Rändern bei Premiere.
Wie kriege ich mein Video aus dem Programm mit einer guten Qualität.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## axn (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo wodi,

Rendern bedeutet nichts anderes als das berechnen der Spuren inklusive Effekte. Wärend des Schnitts rendert man die Ansicht, um z.B. einen zeit- oder qualitätsechten Eindruck der Arbeit zu bekommen. Premiere legt dabei die berechneten Videos als DVs in einem extra Ordner ab und spielt diese als Vorschau ab, bis eine Veränderung eintritt.
Beim Export wird das Material ebenso gerendert, es werden dazu aber noch die Exporteinstellungen hinzugezogen, also z.B. Codec- oder Formateinstellungen.

Was heißt denn du kannst nicht exportieren? Was passiert? Wie weit kommst du?

mfg

axn


----------



## wodi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 
Ich danke dir erst mall für diene Antwort.
Also mein Problem ist ich habe den Film soweit fertig gemacht und würde ihn gerne als Video oder Irgendeine andere Datei Speichern. 
Also ich weis nicht genau was ich machen soll um das Ganze zu Exportieren. Wen ich auf Datei gehe und dann auf Clip Exportieren klicken will geht das nicht es geht nur Schnittfenster Exportieren. Aber wenn ich das mach kriege ich nur ein kl. Teil von dem ganzen gespeichert. Was soll ich machen?


----------



## axn (9. Oktober 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was du meinst. Ich habe hier "Film exportieren" und das sollte bei den Vorgängern auch nicht anders gewesen sein. Ein Export der Sequenz sollte es, wenn es das bei dir gibt, eigentlich auch tun, aber dann bekommst du nicht alles? - Allso so als hättest du nur einen Clip exportiert? :suspekt: 

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## wodi (9. Oktober 2006)

Also ganz kurz das wie Exportiere ich ein Video wo ich bearbeitet habe wie mach ich das?

Mein Problem ist das ich nur die erste Schnittstelle speichern oder Exportieren kann und das andere nicht. 
 Bild ging nicht Hochladen Server überlastet.


----------



## wodi (9. Oktober 2006)

Also ganz kurz das wie Exportiere ich ein Video wo ich bearbeitet habe wie mach ich das?

Mein Problem ist das ich nur die erste Schnittstelle speichern oder Exportieren kann und das andere nicht. 
 Bild ging nicht Hochladen Server überlastet.


----------



## axn (9. Oktober 2006)

Datei - Exportieren - Film... (Strg + M)
Wahlweise hilft F1 manchmal auch.


----------



## wemuel (9. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute!

unglaublich, ich habe das genau gleiche problem bei Ppro2, also ich habe eine animation (in 720x576px) zusammengestellt mit sounds, standbildern und titeln.

nun kann ich naürlich in avis und wmv formate exportieren, doch möchte ich eigentlich alles als einzlenen film in dvd qualität (reines mpeg2 format) exportieren, aber dann bei 

exportieren - auf dvd ausgeben - aufzeichnen auf ordner - ist bei mir der button aufzeichnen deaktiviert
und mit dem adobe media encoder kann ich auch keine mpeg2 formate erstellen

was kann da sein - ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, denn es muss doch möglich sein dvd qualität zu rauszukriegen?

grüße wemu


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2006)

Kleine Frage, habt ihr das Programm als Orginalversion ?

Ich kenn das Problem aus anderen Foren, dort waren es meistens illegale Kopien, oder gecrackte Testversionen.
Genau das selbe Problem wie hier beschrieben.

Ansonsten fällt mir dafür keine Erklärung ein, ich kann eigentlich immer als DVD Exportieren.

Falls es Orginalversionen sind, nehm ich natürlich alles zurück und entschuldige mich hiermit gleich


----------



## wemuel (9. Oktober 2006)

also ich habe eine 30 tage testversion von einer messe mitgekriegt und der händler hat gesagt, dass diese version voll funktionsfähig sei....   

jedenfalls wäre genau das genialste eben, wenn man dvd qualität auf dvd brennen könnte! 
ich habe in anderen foren gelesen dass man evt. ein plugin oder einen codec zusätzlich benötigte

@djteac: bei dir läuft alles normal ohne grosses drumherum?


----------



## axn (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Mpeg2 Encoder wird nicht von Adobe sondern von MainConcept lizensiert, ist daher bei Trailversionen nicht inklusive.


----------



## FastTrack (10. Oktober 2006)

so nun nochmal zum Problem von wodi:
Also du gehtst auf Schnittfenster exportieren. Hier gibt es jetzt bei den allgemeinen Einstellungen den Bereich, den du exportieren willst. Ich denke bei dir ist hier "Arbeitsbereich" eingestellt. Nun stellst du statt Arbeitsbereich "gesammtes Projekt" ein und somit wird alles encodiert und gespeichert.


----------



## quamen (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss mich hier mal einklinken. 
Habe mit Premier Pro 2.0 meinen Schnitt gemacht. Nun möchte ich exportieren, und zwar direkt auf DVD. Programm bleibt hängen sobald er die DVD beschreiben will. 
Ein ISO-Bild kann ich ohne Probleme erstellen. Aber ich weiss ja nicht, wie ich das ISO-Bild nun als DVD (mit Menü und allem drum und dran) "exportieren" kann. Geht das auch? 

Vielleicht liegt alles an meinem Brenner - was sehr ärgerlich wäre, da ich unter Zeitdruck stehe!


----------

